# I'm not really sure what's wrong with my Betta...?



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

My male Betta, named Marble, has been sitting on the bottom of his tank for about a week. Sometimes he lays on his side, sometimes like sitting up, I guess. I don't really know what happened. He was all perky and happy and everything, then the next thing I know he's sad-looking. I've been feeding him sinking food because he doesn't want to swim up to regular food. Does anybody know what's wrong? Please help! I love him so much and I'd be terribly sad if anything happens to him. <3


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

is he in a heated tank set at about 80 F ? is the tank cycled ? are there other fish with him ?


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

His tank at the moment is a 10 gallon (with a divider, so he actually have 5 gallons) a female betta on the other side, and an otto on his side (to keep the algae under control, lol.) His tank is heated and is actually 80 degrees F. How'd you know? :O

EDIT: And yes it is cycled. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Is he bloated? If so, starve him till the bloating goes down. No more than a week though. Get the water tested and do a water change.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

He isn't bloated. He just sits there. And even if he were bloated, I would NOT starve him. I'd wait 24 hours and the feed him a pea. That's what I usually do and it always works.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Why not starve him? It's not cruel. They can easily go 2 weeks if previously well treated like yours. Check the water.


----------



## GloFish1999 (May 14, 2011)

That's very true... Sometimes I get starvation dates confused. (I have had lots of different types of fish and do lots of research on other animals, lol.)

EDIT: Just checked the water, everything is the same as always.


----------



## LittleRedFishy (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine was doing the same recently (though he's better now) -- mine had the beginnings of ick methinks that I really didn't notice til he was sitting still. Did a half water change and treated him for the ick and he perked up in a day or two.


----------

